

AMC Previews PC Industry Drama ‘Halt and Catch Fire’ on Yahoo’s Tumblr - rpm4321
http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/amc-previews-halt-and-catch-fire-tv-series-on-yahoos-tumblr-1201186021/

======
rasz_pl
What you really want to watch is this documentary: THE COMPAQ STORY - 1984 to
1988

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3qI5kAjh4M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3qI5kAjh4M)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLSXaU1Isls](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLSXaU1Isls)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw2rEYdI2To](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw2rEYdI2To)

------
ratboy666
Just watched it. It trys. But, for the record, IBM published the BIOS source
for the PC. Along with schematics.

Reverse engineering by reading out 65536 16 bit words?

I guess, if you wanted to capture Microsoft ROM BASIC.

Um.. HCF was always a mythical instruction. Try [http://www.physics.ohio-
state.edu/~bcd/humor/instruction.set...](http://www.physics.ohio-
state.edu/~bcd/humor/instruction.set.html) for bunch more.

~~~
rbanffy
> HCF was always a mythical instruction. Try [http://www.physics.ohio-
> state.edu/~bcd/humor/instruction.set...](http://www.physics.ohio-
> state.edu/~bcd/humor/instruction.set..). for bunch more.

The 65c02 had, in fact, a BRA instruction. It was equivalent to BNR and was
called "BRanch Always".

------
untog
So, er, is it a good drama? All the feedback so far has been nit-picking the
tech, which I don't really care about.

~~~
_pius
The first episode was very entertaining and whetted my appetite for the rest
of the season. Also, despite the issues raised here, it achieved a reasonably
high degree of verisimilitude.

------
stox
Did any Intel processors have HCF? I thought that was a Motorola thing.

